# Here's a few.



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Playing around with a new camera this summer. Here's a few.


















































































huntin1


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

sweet! those honkers are really tight in that picture.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Very nice, lets see some more.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Such precison! Yes, Yes let's see more!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks guys! If you insist on seeing more........

Anyone like flowers?





































huntin1


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

More flowers:









































































Bet you are sorry you asked for more!  

huntin1


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

A few shots of Arrowwood Refuge:



















And my favorite subject. (although I don't have very many pic's here at work)

My Grandson Ethan:




























OK, that's enough, at least for now. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Awesome photos Huntin1! :wink:

I'm gonna have to have you show me how to take such good sharp ones like that!

You really do have a photog's eye for good pics!

I really enjoy the variety you have, and I can't even choose my fav's from all of yours!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

By the way...

exactly what camera do you have? You mentioned it being new but didn't say what model it is!

Ryan


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Aahh sorry, forgot. Camera is an Olympus SP-500UZ 6 megapixel with 10X optical zoom. I got it this past spring to replace my Olympus C-740UZ which only had 3.2 megapixels

As far as the pic's, I cheat. 8) 

My ex-father-in-law was a professional photographer, I learned a lot about composition from both him and plainsman, who by the way, also takes some very nice pic's.

Thanks for all the kind comments guys. As soon as I can get the honey do's done and can get out and do some bow hunting in Sept. I'll get some more.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice pictures! May I have permisson to use the flower pictures? :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

bigpaws said:


> Nice pictures! May I have permisson to use the flower pictures? :beer:


For your own use, sure. 
Please don't post them elsewhere without giving credit to the photographer. (me  )

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

huntin1,

Been a long time since I been on Nodak with Deer season here and work! 
I will emboss your bname into the pictures and add you to my Photography section! Check your PM! :beer:


----------

